# Here comes another one...



## _Tone_ (Sep 3, 2009)

Hiya
I'm Tone - just picked up a Mk1 TT Coupe 225. Used to Drive a Speed Yellow Porsche Cayman - I suppose with the mileage I was putting on it and a few maintenance costs I didn't agree with I decided to split and get an affordable Coupe!

My car is 2001 (Y reg) with just 46000 miles - although its old - it looks just a few years old the previous owner was meticulous in its care. He purchased my Cayman - so we part exchanged.. worked out well for both of us.

Mine has had the cambelt done and some of the bushes (not sure which ones) and its had a haldex oil and filter recently. But there are a couple of issues -

1) Turning on the ignition - always says passenget airbag is off - despite the glovebox key entry pointing to "on"?
2) Pushing the brake pedal - squeaky - and a lot of press before the brakes are applied - pads look ok - the brake fluid was changed last year.
3) Passenger windows goes down in sections - and up in sections - if I pull the button it comes up - to a point then stops - have to release the button and pull again - that sort of thing - not sure if there is a quick fix.
4) Suspension is a bit bouncy - would love to get a ride in something a bit newer to compare - I get the feeling on an 8 year old car that something may need replacing! After driving hard as nails Cayman for 2-1/2 years its nice and soft! But as I said would the shocks have bled in that time? Is there a limit in time for shocks?

I've not owned such an old car for many many years - so I am a bit lost - purchased a Tesco warranty to handle any expensive items! And with Ed at APS not being too far I feel confident anything can be sorted..

I'm not a big car maintenance expert - Id struggle getting the wheels off - but would be keen on updating the wheels I have to some 18" (original 17" wheels fitted with MPS Pilots) at some point so would be looking to see what would be best for ride etc.

Anyway think I'm out of credit on asking questions - so thanks for reading this and Hi.
 
Tone


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, I know you will enjoy this forum. It has been good for me........ You will find lots of info.... as for your ?'s may want to ask one at a time on the forum so you can receive many ideas of what to do and what other people think are the best products.
Have fun.......


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk  
Post your questions in the MK1 section :idea:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

Window reset should sort number 3 out

ignition on
windows all the way down
windows all the way up, let go of switches
push them up again and hold for 3-5 seconds
ignition off


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## gav353530 (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, juts joined myself, took delivery of a mk2 sline special edition in ibis white, can post pics if anyone is interested - Gavin


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

